
HoudahSpot – Advanced File Search Tool for Mac OS X - gloubibou
http://www.houdah.com/houdahSpot/
======
gloubibou
HoudahSpot extends Spotlight. It helps build queries using the many search
attributes available. Customizable result display make it easy to browse and
pick files. The search text is passed on to the next application where finding
content is a matter of pressing command-G.

